# My Pics -  Always in development



## Cor

*Final full tank shot:*







*Title: *Juwel Lido 120 -  always in development
*Dimensions: *61x41x58
*CO2:* pressurised - 70 bpm
*Filtration:* Bioflow 3.0 M - 500 l/u
*Lights: *2 x 24W T5 438mm HiLite
*Photo Period:* 12.00 - 20.00
*Fertilisation: *EI
*Substrate: *black gravel
*Hardscape: *lava rock and 2 pieces driftwoord
*Flora:*
- Rotala sp green 
- Pogostemon erectus 
- Rotala rotundifolia
- Staurogyne repens 
- Alternanthera reineckii mini 
- Ammania sp. bonsai 
- hottonia inflata  
- Anubias Nana mini   
- Microsorum pteropus Mini   
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides
*
Fauna: *no
*add info: *my first tank ever...


----------



## Cor

different angle...





Last pic. Tank is sold...


----------



## Cor

New test tank, starting journal soon


----------



## Cor

In development: 25 liters


----------



## Paulo Soares

Hi dear friend, 

Any news of a tank? I Was liking a lot this ideas. 

Hope to hear from you. 

Big hug


----------



## Cor

Paulo Soares said:


> Hi dear friend,
> 
> Any news of a tank? I Was liking a lot this ideas.
> 
> Hope to hear from you.
> 
> Big hug


Hello mr. Paulo

I've a journal but it is not in english because it's not my native language. It would take some time to translate but I will post it.
So when the journal starts I will give you a message. 
greetz, Cor


----------



## Paulo Soares

Great news . 
I'll be waiting. Cool!! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

This is a small overvieuw journal.
It's about a nano I've starded 8 months ago and like to share it on request.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*01*
Time for a new scape. Small one this time. It's not an low-tech; this will be a low-cost tank  All the hardware is used before or it's old stuff I've stored in boxes.

This time I'll try to achive a nano stemplant scape. Thinking about Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala green, Rotala H'ra and some Eleocharis sp. mini. So I have 4 species for 40cm.
Plants I'll buy from local webshops and in the windowshell I've some Eleocharis I could use. Gonna use ADA soil beqause there is some leftover. No additives beneath the soil and for fertilasion I'm gonna use dry saltz.
Co2 will be second hand Dennerele regulator and also I have a used Scapers Flow. Light will be a Chinese knock-off.

*02*
First problem occured. The LED won't fit on the tank. Beqause the HOB filter takes all the space. So I've fixed a diy bracket to lift the LED. Made it from acrylic and it's working fine
Plants arrived but the quality was not perfect. Lots of damaged leaves but still have to managed to make something nice from it. The hardst part was to place the elcocharis in the soil. It's no powder version of soil so plants get uprooted all the time. Took me ages to complete. When finished I've fill the tank, connect the CO2, the filter, heater and the RGB lights on 40%. Hope for the best






*03*
The first WC was a mess. I've created to much flow so the eleocharis were uprooted. Again. So my advice: never only use regulair soil, only the powder. For stemplants it's fine but for smal carpetingplant is an disaster. Next time I will do the WC by leveling by gravity using a bucket. Not satified about the flow and I've cleaned the filter again. For now the flow is great. Lights period is now for 6 hours and increasing every week 30 min.





to be continued...


----------



## Cor

*04* 
The rotala sp 'green' already reached the surface: 30% growed in one week. So it's time for fist trim. Also noticed the first new growt on rotala rotundifolia: new green stems. Eleocharis was emersed version so it's adapting now very slowely in its transformation to emersed. Not sure it's gonne make it...

*05*
The plants are adapted to underwater for so the leaves are disintegrating and falling off. (looks like autumn) I'm trying manually to remove old leaves. Eleocharis looks like a mess, lots of melting
But I've got some Stuarogene that about to trim, think I'm gonna use it. Lights on 60%, CO2 about 30+ ppm



 

*06*
Put some livestock in it: Crossocheilus oblongus to fight some algae but unfortunately they uprooting my plants... Did some little pruning and placed some tops in the soil.
I'm not happy about my glass diffuser: makes lots of noise and bubbles are to big. So I've got a practical tip from a UKAPS friend and he advised me a 'neo mini'. Still thankful for that


----------



## Cor

*07 *
I've took out the fish and put some amano's in it. Got a 1.2 drop, so thats fine. See some yellow leaves so I gonna do some more Fe. RGB lights are 90%
Today the first big trim. But I realised the first pruning was way too high...So I'm gonna end up with long stems without leaves.
Hoping it will be covered by the height of the Eleocharis and Staurogene. Time will tell and lesson learned.



 
*08*
Got some nasty bugs in my tank and doing some research how to get rid of them. Try to catch them with some vegetable but there are to many of them. Looks like an invasion.
Plants are doing nice do. Good growth, no algae and the plant are growing more dense over time. So far so good.


----------



## Cor

*09*
Last week I've put the lights on 100% and dosed more Fe in a attempt to get red plants and thats working nicely. But more light is more growth so already a new big trim




*10 *
This is the last pic for this moment. I'm happy about the results and it was a very useful learning curve for me. Thinking seriously about a new scape, so in 3 months I'll take the final pics of this little tank and will post it in this litlle topic.






Thanks for reading


----------



## Cor

Litlle update


----------



## MDP91

Looks great!


----------



## Cor

MDP91 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Cor

Bubbels. I love bubbles


----------



## Fábio Correia

Hey Cor, how are you doing?! Would you mind to share the setup of your last tank, which I believe that uses a Chihiro RGB30?! I mean, the measurements of the tank and all equipments that you use 

Thanks and congrats on the tanks!


----------



## Cor

Hey Fabio, as requested:

Aquarium: 40x25x25cm = 24 liter
Light: Chihiros RGB-30
Time: 8 hours
Filter: Dennerle Scapers flow
CO2: Dennerle Primus
Diffuser: Aquario neo mini
CO2 level: 30 ppm
Ferts: ADA
Hardscape: Lava Rock
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Plants:  Rotala sp geen - Rotala rotundifolia - Rotala H'ra - Staurogene repens - Eleocharis mini


greets Cor


----------



## Fábio Correia

Cor said:


> Hey Fabio, as requested:
> 
> Aquarium: 40x25x25cm = 24 liter
> Light: Chihiros RGB-30
> Time: 8 hours
> Filter: Dennerle Scapers flow
> CO2: Dennerle Primus
> Diffuser: Aquario neo mini
> CO2 level: 30 ppm
> Ferts: ADA
> Hardscape: Lava Rock
> Substrate: ADA Amazonia
> Plants:  Rotala sp geen - Rotala rotundifolia - Rotala H'ra - Staurogene repens - Eleocharis mini
> 
> 
> greets Cor



Thanks for the detailed answer, just received my Chihiros RGB30 and was extremely suspicious about it's performance. I guess I will have plenty power to run a 35x22x25 tank with any plants I wish. 

Best regards from Brazil and thanks again!


----------



## Cor

Fábio Correia said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer, just received my Chihiros RGB30 and was extremely suspicious about it's performance. I guess I will have plenty power to run a 35x22x25 tank with any plants I wish.
> 
> Best regards from Brazil and thanks again!


Good luck with the set-up and keep an eye on the CO2 levels
regards from Holland, Cor


----------



## Gabriel19

How are these lights? Are they programmable or a simple on and off?


----------



## Cor

Gabriel19 said:


> How are these lights? Are they programmable or a simple on and off?


I'm very satisfied or the price / quality.
They come standard with a 7 step dimmer, but there are also controllers available with which you can program the lights  https://www.amazon.com/controller-infinitely-variable-compatible-Chihiros/dp/B07BPJ7X5V


----------



## Cor

About 6 weeks. Any comments please?


----------



## alto

Missed this journal til now 

Really liked your progress report with the low cost tank (though I could've used a few more photos )

I'm guessing this is a new (Dennerle) tank 

I like the contrasts in leaf shapes - obviously needs to grow in through the back (some tall stems back there I assume?)
The wood is too centred for me but again I suspect it will look less so as the plants grow in (& it may be a photo artefact)

Would you list tank & plant details - I always like to read those ... going back to Amano's Nature Aquarium books I suppose


----------



## Cor

alto said:


> Missed this journal til now
> 
> Really liked your progress report with the low cost tank (though I could've used a few more photos )
> 
> I'm guessing this is a new (Dennerle) tank
> 
> I like the contrasts in leaf shapes - obviously needs to grow in through the back (some tall stems back there I assume?)
> The wood is too centred for me but again I suspect it will look less so as the plants grow in (& it may be a photo artefact)
> 
> Would you list tank & plant details - I always like to read those ... going back to Amano's Nature Aquarium books I suppose


Yep, this is  an dennerle Scapers tank and here are the specs;
Tank: (45x35x31) 50 liters (Dennerle Scapers Tank)
Filter: Eheim Xperience 150
Lighting: Chihiros RGB45 (1850 lumen)
Co2: presurised - 25ppm
Diffuser: inline
Heater: Dennerle Nano compact - 25 degrees
Substrate: ADA Amazonia Powder
Hardscape: spider wood, grey rock
Chihiros 3rd Generation
Ferts: lean dose ADA diy


The wood is indeed centered, but I did so on purpose.
The back has to start to grow in with stems and I want to make an sort of convex shape by trimming the stems. But you won't see much of the wood as the tank will mature.

Here's a pic of the plants I used


----------



## alto

Fantastic detail 

Dennerle potted plants? - plants look in excellent condition


----------



## Cor

No, those plants are a local brand.
There's a nursery nearby where I can select the best quality myself. So I'm very fortunate


----------



## Cor

I had some HC left overs a while ago. So I've made a small emersed set-up


----------



## AllieG

this is a great read, good to see the plants grow so much


----------



## Cor

I've made a moss scape and also have made a video from start to finish. Perhaps there are people who want to accomplish the same sort of scape. Enjoy


----------



## alto

Looks like excellent trimming on the fissidens

Oddly the video generated an error - must view at Youtube


----------



## Cor

alto said:


> Oddly the video generated an error - must view at Youtube


I've made some adjustments. Hope everything is fine now.
Thanks for this notification


----------



## alto

Fixed


----------



## Cor

Update:  I'm not happy with the results, so gonna tear it down soon.   Up to a new project


----------



## alto

You might have fun first playing around with trimming and lesser hardscape changes  

I always go though “hate” phases with my tanks 
I’d just done a rescape I was fairly pleased with, then saw OK’s amazing scape for the Felix Video and instantly hated my tank .... despite realizing that OK’s scape and tank size are really only suitable for the baby altums pictured, the photography makes it seem an amazing environment


----------



## HypeBuce

Sweet Scape. Maybe try a white/foggy film background. They're a lot more minimal and less distracting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark bowen

Cor said:


> Update:  I'm not happy with the results, so gonna tear it down soon.   Up to a new project
> 
> View attachment 119257


Can’t believe you don’t like it looks great to me


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

I agree, it does look great but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that... just wondering if it would be possible to try and save the carpet in a scape like this? Would you be able to peel it off like a strip of grass?


----------



## Cor

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I agree, it does look great but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that... just wondering if it would be possible to try and save the carpet in a scape like this? Would you be able to peel it off like a strip of grass?


I think it is possible because I managed to get it out as one piece. 
It does give a lot of mess because a lot of soil sticks in the roots and that gives a lot of residu and muddy water when relocating.

Perhaps you could wash out first before replacemend, so I think it's possible to save a carpet


----------



## Tim Harrison

Cor said:


> Update: I'm not happy with the results, so gonna tear it down soon.  Up to a new project


Looks fine to me also, and you obviously can grow plants. I'm sure your new scape will be just as good, if not better. So onward and upward


----------



## Cor

Just wanna share the lushy green Stauroyene repens


----------



## Konsa

Cor said:


> Just wanna share the lushy green Stauroyene repens
> View attachment 121633


Show off.lol


----------



## Cor

Konsa said:


> Show off.lol



one small step in aquascaping, one giant leap for me View attachment 143339


----------



## Konsa

That feeling when everything is growing like it should.
Keep up the good work
Regards Konsa


----------



## Onoma1

Ok so I am now suffering from repens envy. 

More seriously, it's a great scape. I am looking forward to seeing updates.


----------



## Easternlethal

My repens


----------



## DutchMuch

Easternlethal said:


> My repens


Alright your pushing the limit buddy  ITS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE


----------



## Cor

Meanwhile at my DSM; it looks like a misty tropical jungle


----------



## Cor

previeuw


----------



## Cor

And finally a detailed photo.





 case closed.


----------



## Cor

And final pic. Scape is complete and finished.
I think it's a shrimp paradise 

specs:
Tank Size: *40x25x25*
Volume: *25 liter*
Background: Black cardboard
Lighting: Chihiros RGB
Filtration: Scapers Flow (360 l/h)
CO2: 15 ppm 24/7
Ferts: DIY EI
Plants: Riccardia Chamedryfolia - Fissidens sp Fox - Bolbitis Heteroclita Difformis - Bucephalandra Mini Coin

Fish/Animals:   red rili shrimps
Materials: Driftwood and gravel


----------



## Kalum

wow that's a lot of moss! certainly is a shrimp haven, interesting wee tank mate


----------



## Cor

Made a video about this Nano Forest Scape. Hope you like it


----------



## Cor

Contrast


----------



## Cor

'Still in the game'


----------



## Melll

I have just watched your time lapse video, Hidden Stairway, wow, absolutely incredible 👍


----------



## Cor

Melll said:


> I have just watched your time lapse video, Hidden Stairway, wow, absolutely incredible 👍


Thanks for your kind words 🙌


----------



## Cor

Time for the first trim 👍


----------



## Cor

(development in progress) My DIY DOOA project.
For me the original brand is way too expensive, so I've made my own. 
Plants and moss are doing fine. Now takes some time to grow. It's about 2 months old now.
In time I 'll add some more plants and some hardscape


----------



## Cor

25 liters High-Light


----------



## Cor

Need a trim in my 25L


----------



## Cor

A miniature "Deadpool" figurine fell into my tank. Couldn't resist letting them pose


----------



## Karmicnull

My kids now want me to replicate this!


----------



## Cor

Karmicnull said:


> My kids now want me to replicate this!


Sorry bout that


----------



## Cor

25 liters nano scape


----------



## Cor

Made a nano turorial


----------

